# Can U use this Printer



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Can u use this Epson printer for dye sublimation? I want wide format to do cutting boards and such.
Epson 

* Expression Photo HD XP-15000 Wireless Color Wide-format Printer *

thanks.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

sassyjo10 said:


> Can u use this Epson printer for dye sublimation? I want wide format to do cutting boards and such.
> Epson
> 
> * Expression Photo HD XP-15000 Wireless Color Wide-format Printer *
> ...


You will need dye sub inks and refillable cartridges to use it...but yes it should be able to be used for sublimation.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This printer is Epson's replacement for the Artisan 1430, a super popular dye sublimation printer.

Since it's new, and uses a different cartridge set than the 1430, the trick is to find a supplier of refillable cartridges or continuous ink system. But they are certainly coming.


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Okay what about the Epson Wf-7210 see a lot recommending those ,why dont everyone use the cheaper Epson printers like this one? are they not as good? thanks for any advice and help. And why is the new 15000.so much cheaper then
the 1430? thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sassyjo10 said:


> Okay what about the Epson Wf-7210


Another super popular printer used for dye sub. Its predecessor, the 7110, was probably the most popular desktop dye sub printer out there.

7210 is an excellent choice and takes the same cartridges as the 7110. 

It's only 4 color, though.


----------



## Robi1935 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have been doing sublimation for about 3 years with the 7610. It's a 4 color printer which works perfectly for sublimation. The added 2 colors that some printers use are really not needed. The 7610 also produces 13x19 prints, so you can do the larger cutting boards with no problems. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree that the Epson 7210 and the 7610 are very good printers and you can get the CISS tanks for them.
AL
1-908-213-2830


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Is it the Epson WF-7610? If so i have that printer with pigment ink in it for my t shirts but could get another for dye sub.?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sassyjo10 said:


> Is it the Epson WF-7610? If so i have that printer with pigment ink in it for my t shirts but could get another for dye sub.?


Yes, 7610 can also be used for sublimation. It's really the WF7110 with a scanner. Takes the same cartridges, and same color profile. If you can find the 7620 for about the same price you'll get 2 paper trays instead of one.


----------

